# ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen



## Marius (16. Apr. 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Dies ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum.

Ich bin letztes Jahr im Juni mit meiner Freundin zusammengezogen. Weil wir uns die Miete sparen wollten und meine Oma allein auf einem Bauernhof mit 2 Hektar Land und großem Haus mit 2 separaten Wohnungen wohnt sind wir da hin gezogen. Auf dem Gelände ist auch ein Gartenteich, den mein Opa vor ca. 15 Jahren angelegt hat. Allerdings ist mein Opa vor 9 Jahren gestorben und war vorher mindestens ein ganzes Jahr im Krankenhaus. In diesen mindestens 10 Jahren hat absolut niemand auch nur irgendwas für den Teich gemacht. Also vollkommen sich selbst überlassen. Da ich jetzt dort wohne dachte ich, dass ich diesen Teich mal wieder auf Vordermann bringen könnte. 

Hier eine Skizze des Teiches:
  
Die Tiefen des Teiches habe ich geschätzt, denn ich war dabei, als mein Opa den Teich gemacht hat. Allerdings war ich da höchstens 10 Jahre alt....Das gekrakel rechts unten soll ein Sumpfgebiet mit vielen Steinen und Pflanzen darstellen. Der Teich ist mit einer Teichfolie ausgelegt. Unten und rechts ist der Teich frei zugänglich. Oben folgt nach etwa 3-4m ein Tannenwäldchen und links nach etwa 2m Hecken und Bambus und nach etwa 5m mehrere große __ Tannen. Das Wasser ist so dunkel, dass man höchstens 5-10cm nach unten sieht. Allerdings sind immernoch Fische darin, diese sieht man allerdings nicht. Letztes Jahr im Herbst habe ich mit einer Giesskanne Wasser aus 1m höhe in den Teich geschüttet. Dabei kamen die Fische an die Oberfläche. Ansonsten sieht man sie NIE. Es waren kleine (max. 5cm große) Fische, die für mich als Laien wie Goldfische aussahen. 
Um und Im flachen teil des Teich wuchern sehr viele Pflanzen. Ich habe mal mit einer Harke versucht einen Teil herauszuziehen, aber die sind zu groß und zu schwer. Der boden ist mit einer ca. 30cm Schicht aus Wurzeln und Pflanzenresten bedeckt die alle zusammenhängen. Ich habe einen alten Plastikkorb herausgefischt in dem mein Opa mal Wasserpflanzen versenkt hat. 

Wie könnte ich den Teich wieder auf Vordermann bringen? Sollte ich das Wasser austauschen? Wie bekomme ich die Wurzelballen der Pflanzen am bestern aus dem Wasser ohne den Fischen zu schaden?
Da der Teich sehr weit weg vom Haus hinter mehreren Scheunen liegt, nicht eingesehen kann und direkt am Ortsrand liegt habe ich angst, dass wenn das Wasser klar ist und man die Fische wieder sieht auch ein __ Reiher oder ähnliches diese wieder sieht und sie herausfischt. Details siehe hier:
 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Olli.P (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

Hallo Marius,


*Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!!!!!!!*


Kannst du vielleicht ein paar Bilder vom Teich und seiner Umgebung einstellen???

Dann könnte man sich ein besseres Bild vom Teich selbst und seinem Umfeld machen............ 

Und dir dann auch besser helfen......................


----------



## Harald (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

Hallo Marius,

ein paar Fotos von Deinem Teich wären hilfreich, um sich auch eine Vorstellung über das Ausmaß der "Verwüstung" machen zu können.

Bei Dir führen wahrscheinlich mehrere Wege zum Ziel. Allerdings gehört dazu auch eine Bestandsaufnahme. Du solltest dabei auch gucken, wie groß der Fischbesatz in dem Teich ist.

Wenn das Wasser wirklich so dunkel ist, wie du es beschreibst, empfiehlt sich auf jeden Fall ein Teilwasserwechsel. Wenn Du diesen durchführst und dazu erst einmal den Wasserspiegel senkst, kommst Du wohl auch besser an die tiefer liegenden Wurzeln dran.

Bei den Pflanzen und dem Beschneiden gibt es, soweit ich weiß, bei den meisten Teichpflanzen kein Problem. Wenn Du also auch die Wurzeln rausholst, mußt Du nur aufpassen, dass Du die Folie nicht beschädigt. Aufgrund des Alters (ca. 15 Jahre) kann es sein, dass diese eher reißt. Vorsicht ist also angesagt.


----------



## Marius (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

Hallo zusammen

Fotos kann ich leider momentan nicht einstellen, da ich (noch) keine Digicam besitze. Da müsstet ihr noch bis nächstes Wochenende warten. Da ich hab  standesamtliche Hochzeit und da wird dann wohl eine Kamera da sein ;-)

Das Wasser ist wirklich extrem trüb. Weiter als 10cm sieht man jedenfalls nicht.
Wie bekomme ich am besten das Wasser aus dem Teich? Geht das mit ner normalen Tauchpumpe? Flüchten die Fische dann automatisch? oder sind die so neugierig und könnten da hineingezogen werden? Da die jetzt schon 10 Jahre vollkommen auf sich alleingestellt überlabt haben, möchte ich denen keinen Schaden zufügen.
Zum Auffüllen würde ich dann brunnenwasser nehmen, da sonst keine Wasserquelle in der Nähe ist. 

Bis letzten Samstag waren die Pflanzen um den Teich noch viel mehr. Dann habe ich mit meinem Vater jede Menge Pflanzen ab- oder zurückgeschnitten. Da sind mit sicherheit vorher immer viele Pflanzenreste in den Teich gefallen. 

Ich werde mir die nächsten Tage im Gartencenter mal ein Messset für die Wasserwerte besorgen und die hier reinschreiben.

Gruß
Marius


----------



## Harald (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

Hallo Marius,

dann wünsch ich Dir für das nächste Wochenende erstmal viel Spaß und schönes wetter.

Du kannst sicher eine normale Tauchpumpe verwenden, auf die Fische wirst Du allerdings aufpassen müssen, es sei denn, sie sind alle so groß, dass sie nicht mehr durch die Öffnungen passen. Ansonsten könntest Du die Pumpe z. B. auch in ein Salatsieb stellen, die Löcher darin werden auf jeden Fall für die Fische zu klein sein. Du mußt dann nur immer Stück für Stück vorgehen, also darauf achten, dass die Oberkante des Siebes auch immer über der Wasseroberfläche ist.

Es ist aber eventuell auch sinnvoll, die Fische herauszukeschern und in einem Becken zwischen zu lagern. In dem Fall solltest Du aber das Wasser aus dem Teich in das Becken einfüllen, damit sie keine zu große Umstellung haben.

Anschließend kannst Du dann auch einfacher die Pflanzen beschneiden.

Vor Deiner Hochzeit würde ich damit aber nicht mehr anfangen. Du wirst Dich wundern, wieviel Arbeit das ganze macht.


----------



## Marius (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

Hallo

Ich hatte auch nicht vor, vor der Hochzeit noch damit anzufangen. Aber Planungen wollte ich schon einmal anstellen. Damit ich dann wenigstens weiß, was ich tun muss  
Der Brunnen funktioniert auch noch nicht, da fehlt ein Teil zum absperren, damit das Wasser oben bleibt. Ist wohl in den letzten 10 Jahren verschollen :-(
Ich muss dann auch erst mal noch schauen, wo ich das Wasser dann hinpumpe, denn direkt um den Teich ist nur ebenes Land und kein Abfluss....
Ich werde den Teich dann auch mal komplett vermessen, damit ich mal ungefähr die Fläche und das Volumen ausrechnen kann. 
Eine Bestandsaufnahme des Fischbestandes kann ich wohl erst durchführen, wenn ich das Wasser aus dem Teich raushabe. Keine Ahnung ob überhaupt noch welche darin sind. Letzten Herbst waren jedenfalls noch mindestens 10 kleine Goldfische drin. Letztes Wochenende hat ein Onkel von mir nach Angaben meiner Oma noch 3 etwa 10-15cm große Goldfische eingesetzt. Ich hab die allerdings persönlich nicht gesehen. 
Deshalb ist es wohl auch nicht möglich die Fische vor dem leeren des Teiches herauszukäschern, weil ich die einfach nicht sehe..... höchstens irgendwie anlocken und dann schnappen, aber dann weiß ich ja auch nicht, ob ich alle habe.....

Gruß Marius


----------



## Eugen (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

Hallo Marius,
da hast dir ja was vorgenommen. Heiraten ist einfacher  
Ich würde den Teich auf 3 - 4 Etappen leerpumpen und gleich versuchen,im wasserfreien Teil die Pflanzen (was immer es für welche sind) auslichten bzw. zurückschneiden. Die Fische werden sich im tiefsten Teil zurückziehen und können von dort auch leichter rausgefangen werden.
Den Schlamm bzw Mulm bis auf wenige Zentimeter rausschaufeln (oder so).
Das Wasser ( 4x 2,5 cbm geschätzt) kannste bestimmt in die Landschaft ringsum ablaufen lassen. Auf irgendwelche Larven oder anderes Getier wirst kaum Rücksicht nehmen können, sonst wirst du nie fertig.
Du bist bei dem Vorhaben nicht zu beneiden, stell dich mal auf mehrere Tage (Wochen) Knochenarbeit ein. 
Viel Erfolg,
Eugen


----------



## Marius (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe heute eine Kamera von meinen zukünftigen Schwiegereltern ausgeliehen bekommen und mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.

Blick in Richtung Süden:
 
Blick in Richtung Norden:
 
Blick in Richtung Westen:
 
Blick in Richtung Osten:
 

Diese Pflanzen sind noch im Teich:
 
Diese habe ich schon versucht aus dem Teich zu ziehen aber die Wurzeln sind total verhakt und schwer:
 
 
Die einzigen Tiere außer Wasserläufern sind diese Schneken:
 
(Dafür aber jede Menge davon)

Falls ihr noch weitere Detailbilder benötigt bitte Bescheid sagen!


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

Hallo Marius,

also der Teich sieht zwar etwas chaotisch aus, aber sollte rettbar sein - wenn die alte Folie flexibel genug geblieben ist.
Weißt Du schon irgendwas über die Maximaltiefe (ohne Wurzeln - frag doch mal die Oma  ...)?
Wie Eugen schon schrieb, langsam abpumpen, dabei aber soviel klares Wasser wie möglich auffangen... die Fische und __ Schnecken müßen ja eh irgendwo untergebracht werden.

Wichtig ist vor allem der Zustand der Folie und wie die Kapillarsperre gebaut wurde.
Vielleicht schaust Du mal vorsichtig nach, wie der Teich "an Land geht"?

Wassertests würde ich vor allem mal vom Brunnenwasser machen, nicht das es böse Überraschungen gibt. 

Von den Pflanzen würde ich einiges retten. Andere bezahlen die teuer im Laden - sei froh, dass Du sie da hast!


----------



## Marius (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

Danke für deine Einschätzung Annett.

Die Maximaltiefe würde ich auf etwa 1m bis 1,2m schätzen, aber nachgemessen habe ich es noch nicht. 

Da der Wasserstand nach 10 Jahren immernoch so hoch ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Kapillarsperre funktioniert. Wie genau die beschaffen ist, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. 

In den Teich kam (außer Regenwasser) nie etwas anderes als Brunnenwasser. Von daher geh ich davon aus, dass das Wasser in Ordnung ist. Werde mir aber bei Gelegenheit mal ein Testset zulegen. Beim Blick richtung Norden kann man im Hintergrund die Pumpe erkennen.

Kann mir jemand sagen was für Pflanzen das sind, die da noch im Teich wachsen? Blühen die auch noch? Im flachsten Teil des Teiches ist der ganze Boden mit den Wurzeln dieser Pflanzen bedeckt. 

Vorgestern habe ich wieder versucht die Fische anzulocken, was mir leider nicht gelungen ist. Ich habe es mit Fischfutter und mit einen Wasserstrahl versucht. Von daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob überhaupt noch Fische in dem Teich sind. Letztes Jahr im Herbst konnte ich mit einem Wasserstrahl etwa 5 bis 10 kleine Goldfische anlocken. 

Gruß
marius


----------



## Eugen (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

hallo Marius,
für mich ist das ein wunderschöner Naturteich,der gut in die Landschaft passt.
Fürs erste würd ich den Schlamm od Mulm rausmachen. Die Wurzelballen vorsichtig mit einem Sägeblatt zerteilen und dann Stück für Stück rausholen. Aber bitte nicht alles !!! Nur auslichten ! Meine Frau sagt mir immer,dass ich den Teich mal wieder "strukturieren" müsste  Manche "Freiluftaquariumsbesitzer" wären froh,hätten sie so viele Pflanzen im Teich.
Wie schon gesagt,Wasser teilweise abpumpen und Teichgrund säubern. Die Kapillarsperre überprüfen und dabei den Rand strukturieren. Mehr würde ich erst mal nicht machen. (Ist ja auch genug Arbeit).
Wenn du fertig bist, Unterwasserpflanzen und eine Seerose rein und dann den Anblick geniessen. __ Molche und __ Libellen sollten sich bei dem Teich sehr wohl fühlen.  
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Eugen (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

noch was zu deinem "dunklen Wasser" :
Das kommt wohl vom Laub,welches über die Jahre in den Teich gelangt ist. Diese Braunfärbung hemmt das Algenwachstum und die Blätter setzen beim Zerfall Gerbstoffe frei. Und das "dunkle" Wasser ist auch gut fürs Überleben der Fische (__ Reiher).
Eugen


----------



## Marius (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

Hallo zusammen

Ich finde den Teich und das "Außenrum" auch sehr schön, und deshalb möchte ich den Teich ja auch wieder etwas herrichten. Dann könnte man da wieder "Teichfeste" feiern oder einfach zum Relaxen hinsitzen. 

Auf dem Steinhaufen der im Richtung Osten liegt haben wir auch schon __ Eidechsen gesehen und auch Eichhörnchen haben wir schon entdeckt. 
Da das ganze am Ortsrand liegt gibt es anscheinend auch Füchse usw. Gestern waren sehr viele Federn auf einem Haufen gelegen. Da muss irgendein Tier einen Vogel gerissen haben...

Ich werde es dann wahrscheinlich so angehen, wie Eugen es vorgeschlagen hat. Allerdings brauche ich erst noch ein Stechventil für den Brunnen, sonst bleibt das Wasser nicht oben. Bis ich das habe kann ich ja evtl. schon mal den Rand säubern. 

Erkennt jemand die Pflanzen auf den Photos und kann mir sagen was das für welche sind? Soweit ich das sehe, ist es nur eine Art. 

Wo bekommt man Mess-Sets zur bestimmung der Wasserqualität am günstigsten her?

Gruß
Marius


----------



## Marius (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> noch was zu deinem "dunklen Wasser" :
> Das kommt wohl vom Laub,welches über die Jahre in den Teich gelangt ist. Diese Braunfärbung hemmt das Algenwachstum und die Blätter setzen beim Zerfall Gerbstoffe frei. Und das "dunkle" Wasser ist auch gut fürs Überleben der Fische (__ Reiher).
> Eugen



Ja, und deshalb befürchte ich auch, dass die Fische nicht mehr lange überleben werden, wenn ich das wasser wieder klarer bekomme. Dann muss ich auch etwas gegen die Reiher unternehmen. Da es so abgeschieden ist, kann man das nicht überblicken.


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

Hallo Marius,

ich tippe auf __ Iris.
Welche, wird sich zur Blütezeit zeigen.... wahrs. die einheimische, gelbe.
Geh doch mal mit der Kamera näher an eine Einzelpflanze ran, oder hast Du die schon nicht mehr?
Vielleicht geht es auch, aus den Originalbildern mal ein paar Ausschnitte größer einzustellen. 

Testsets gibts bei 3..2..1.. oder auch in guten Zooläden/Gartencentern/Baumärkten.
Die besten sind Tröpfchentests - JBL, Tetra, Sera sind die gängigen Firmen.
JBL soll wohl die besten machen... sagt man.


----------



## Eugen (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ungepflegten Teich auf Vordermann bringen*

Hallo Marius,
da war Annett schneller, 
glaub auch an die __ IRIS
Ist dein Wasser nur dunkel oder auch trüb ??
Da du sicher nicht den ganzen Schmodder raus bringst (was für die Teichbiologie auch gut ist), wird das Wasser schnell wieder dunkler werden.
Was nichts über die Güte aussagt. Ich hab jede Menge Buchenlaub im Teich. Das Wasser ist klar und leicht bräunlich, dafür haben die Algen ein Problem  
Grüßle  Eugen


----------

